# Baby out of Next Box



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

I am at work and I receive a text from my husband that a baby is out of the box. I went rushing home to check and it was Ilene the eldest. She will be 1 month old on Saturday. She looked quite happy, she even had a pea in her mouth! I put her back in the box and she went to snuggle with siblings. Please tell me. Is this ok? Is it too soon? I was thinking it was at about 5 weeks old that they will start comming out of the box. BTW at about what age will they wean? I might have this wrong too. (I mean, she was eating a pea)! Thank you in advance for any replies!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Many babies fledge at 4 weeks or even earlier, so this is fine. It's likely that she'll be out of the box again soon. She'll be very clumsy at first and may spend a lot of time down in the floor of the cage but this is normal. The parents might not be able to figure out what they're supposed to do with her when she's on the floor, and if this happens you can put her back in the nest from time to time so they'll feed her. For a few nights she'll be safer and more comfortable sleeping in the nest, so put her there at bedtime. When she becomes a little more skilled she might figure out how to go into the nest by herself whenever she wants to.

Babies start experimenting with food as soon as they leave the nest, but it takes about a month for them to be completely able to feed themselves. Provide millet spray and other easy to eat foods for her to practice on.


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you so much Tielfan for your reply! I feel so much better. Yes, when I got home from work she was out of the box again. I put her back in, she was fed and she stayed in the box for the rest of the night. I left food on the bottom of the cage in case she wants it. Millet, rice, other soft stuff. Will see what happens. And I will put her back in the box for feedingsand at night. My little ones are growing up!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You are doing exactly the right thing!

If there's a grate in the bottom of the cage, you might want to take it out or spread some newspaper on top of it. It's hard for little fledglings to walk on a grate.


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you Tielfan! I do have papers on the bottom lining the grate. So I went and checked on my lunch today and now Ilene AND Julliet were out of the nest box! I put them both back in as it is cold and rainy today.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Isn't it adorable watching them take their first steps where they are exploring around? They grow up so fast dangit.


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

<a href="http://s1180.photobucket.com/albums/x408/Susan256/?action=view&current=Allfourinabowl-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x408/Susan256/Allfourinabowl-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
Yes Dyarianna! So adorable! This is a pic of all four of them taken just on Sunday! Already they are looking so much more grown up since then.


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Trying again. FIngers crossed.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow.. they are gorgeous! What do you think you have..? Two whitefaces, a pied and a normal grey? This is my guess!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Mine was about 4 weeks when they started on the foods since they copied from mom and dad


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are so cute


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Yep.. my two will be 4 weeks this weekend and they are starting to pick at seed and millet, etc.


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you Dyarianna! Yes, I think so! Cherub is a whiteface and I think the 2 youngest take after her! and the eldest Ilene a normal grey after daddy Ramon and the 2nd to eldest a pied. I am not to good at the mutations yet. Learning still.


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks Iperry! Wow Dyarianna you have babies too!


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

u all are so lucky im waiting to get babies of my very own lol
(ive never taken care of baby cockatiels before)


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Good luck luffy3001! My fingers crossed for you! This is my first time too!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

susan said:


> Thanks Iperry! Wow Dyarianna you have babies too!


Well there not babies anymore as they are 4 month lol
they are in my siggy on top row first two is mom and dad


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

They are beautiful Iperry!!! And I love your siggy, so Cute! Some day I will have to take the time to figure out how to do that.


----------

